# Another Scammer on Gear Swap



## allgood27 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey, I know this has been discussed multiple times and everything in the state is going off, so I will keep this brief. I have a boat for sale on the buzz and I got an e-mail that made no sense from a guy named Jerry at the e-mail: [email protected]
Here is his first e-mail

"Hello 
Well i am intersted in buying your (Prijon Release) it.So i want you to tell me the features and it's condition and i will need the picture of it, also what is the last offer you can give me, also to let you know that i will be paying with (Cashier cheque) ok. I will be looking forward to hear from you soon.Mail me back so as to start transaction
Regards..
jerry"

I informed him that there is a picture and description on the site and he replied:

"Hello 
Good to hear from you and thanks for the explanation, and i'm ok with the price. well i will need your contact details. and mail me the name that wil be on the cheque when sending it ok, i will lbe looking forward to hear from you. till i hear from you..

Full Name...
Address...
City...
State...
Zip...
Phone...
Country...
Thanks....
well plz note this that my client will be coming for the pickup ok and that is after the transaction as been cleared ok....


jerry"

Obviously I didn't respond with any of my personal info, but this guy is quite the low life. 

I remember reading a thread a year or two ago about how to get someone like this back. Any suggestions? Or should I just ignore this dumb*ss?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Jack Bombardier (May 26, 2005)

*Internet Scam*

You're right, this "Jerry" guy is trying to scam you. I ran into this scheme multiple times will trying to sell an old Saab Sonett a couple of years ago. What these "buyers" do is agree to sell your boat/car/necklace/Star Wars figurines etc at a price, and then Fed-X you a check for an amount higher than the sale price. When you contact them to ask about the discrepancy, they ask you to wire them the difference and give some reason for the extra money. 
If you deposit their cashier's check, then wire them cash back, you are on the hook to your bank for the amount of cash you withdrew to wire them. I got lucky, my bank put a hold on the first check I got. I spent a lot of time trying to get the bank, the Secret Service (its their jurisdiction), or the dutch police (where the scumbag was) interested in it but no takers. Since I didn't get ripped off, no crime was committed. 
Anyway subsequent to the first "check", I got about a dozen more similar responses (using language very similar to the email you got) and I played them all like fish. I got them all to think that I was taking their deal, them let them Fed-X me a check, which I then tossed away. At leas that way I wasted their time, and made them pay for an international Fed-X charge. It wasn't much but it was easier than travelling to Europe or Nigeria to kick some bastard in the balls. The way to be sure the cashiers check is fake is to call the bank that "issued" it and give them the serial number.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I wanted to mention that I got that exact same first email about a creeker I was selling. I ended up selling it to someone else before I replied to him. Definitly a scam


----------



## NMT (Jun 16, 2005)

*scammer*

I had the same thing, I said "you don't exactly sound like a kayaker to me" and he went away.


----------



## Waterpooch (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah this is a very common scam. I sold a boat last fall and got the same emails. Be careful not to get tied up in it. I got my emails from canada. I traced all the ip addresses in the email to a fake web hosting company. The company was gone a month later.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Ya a guy that goes buy 

"Jimmy Brown" <[email protected]>

is trying to pull the same thing on the buzz. He is threatening to call the FBI now if I dont send him the extra 1000 dollars the check was made out for, after the deduction for the boat. Shit this guy claims he lives in London, I told him I would keep the money and personally deliver the boat to him while I tour england for two weeks on a 1000 dollars. Keep your eyes out, this has been happening a ton on Ebay too. Just tell them the bank and the police are holding the check in suspicion of fraud and that you'll get back to them as soon as it clears. Usually scares away the meek, for the ones that keep coming back, just tell them to come pick up the boat, it now comes with a swift knee to the face.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

Waterpooch....that avatar is freaking hilarious.....


----------



## robatnordic (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! I had this as well last year, but went with a buyer in Bozeman. Riverpooch-my dog saw that and started barking at the screen.What the hell?


----------



## boshawn (Jul 8, 2006)

*Gear swap fraud*

"Jerry" is back and trying to scam you. He sent me the very same correspondence word-for-word. He's not very creative. watch out for this guy. I would love to hang his testes off the stern of my boat.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

If you're looking for ideas to "scam back", or for just entertainment, go to www.419eater.com. You can come up with all kinds of creative ideas about how to waste their time, and hopefully their money.


----------



## bosco (Feb 6, 2004)

Yup, Just got the same schpeil from Jerry as well. Somebody should mess with him a bit, but I don't know whether its worth getting mixed up in this kind of thing.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hell, hang his testes off the bow of your boat and then go piton some rock :shock:


----------



## boshawn (Jul 8, 2006)

Bosco, Let me know how you plan on handling this guy. I am at work today and it's gettin busy here and not much time to get creative about the subject Thanks


----------



## Mark the dude (Mar 18, 2005)

I got to have a little fun with the guy:

Jerry thomas <[email protected]> wrote:
Hello 
Well i am intersted in buying your (Wavesport Project 62) So i want you to tell me the features and it's condition and i will need the picture of it, also what is the last offer you can give me, also to let you know that i will be paying with (Cashier cheque) ok. I will be looking forward to hear from you soon.Mail me back so as to start transaction
Regards..

jerry

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Jerry,
It is in great condition, comes with all outfitting and a water bottle. The picture on mountainbuzz is the only picture I have of it, a cashiers check is fine, the last offer I got was $650. If you want to take a look at it, call me (720)29x-xxxx

Regards,

Mark


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello,
Good to hear from you and thanks for the explanation, and i'm ok with the price. well i will need your contact details. and mail me the name that will be on the cheque when sending it ok.

Full Name...
Address...
City...
State...
Zip...
Phone...
Country...
Thanks....

well plz note this that my shipper will be coming for the pickup ok and that will be after the transaction as been cleared ok....
jerry

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jerry,
where are you from? I feel a little uneasy about this method without meeting you, with all the cashiers check fraud going on and everything. If you could give me a little info about where it will be shipping, etc. that would be great. Also, you didn't specify if 650 is good or 700. Which price were you talking about? Call me on my cell phone.
Mark
(720)29x-xxxx



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HELLO
WELL THEN I TRY CALLING YOU CELL PHONE BUT IT WAS DUE TO CONNECTIVITY AND WHAT IS THERE IS THAT MY SHIPPER WILL COMING FOR THE PICKUP OK AND THAT WILL BE AFTER THE TRASACTION IS OVER OK AND IT WILL BE BETTER FOR YOU TO MAIL ME YOUR DETAILS OK LET ME KNOW IF IT OK BY YOU OK
I WILL TAKE THE ONE OF THE $700

THANKS

JERRY


---A couple days later----------------------------------------------------


Are you still interested in buying the kayak Jerry? I've got a couple of other interested parties, but I will give you first dibs, because you contacted me first.

Mark



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hello 
well to tell you that i am interested in buying it and also i will need your details ok 

Full Name...
Address...
City...
State...
Zip...
Phone...
Country...

mail me back ok..

jerry


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey great Jerry! I really need the money for my cancer treatment. If you could just mail me the check and I will gladly give the kayak to your shipper. Also, is there any way that you could possibly write the check for a little over $700 and I could wire you the difference? I will leave the kayak in the park underneath the bench next to the fourth trash can. The eagle poops at midnight. Come alone. I love you.


Billy


----------



## Driftwood (Jul 8, 2006)

*Jerry thomas>[email protected]*

I'm glad I came across this posting. It has happened to me and didn't know what to think. Maybe mountainbuzz can add another forum listing warning its members about gear scammers like it does with boating hazzards.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

we need to post bogus posts to bait this guy. it sounds like he will reply to anyone wiyh a kayak for sale. i doubt he knows the difference between a dancer and the hottest new playboat. if you advertize a dancer for $500 no body will take you seriously but this guy. i say we waste his time and post boats for sale at rediuculous prices and waste his time replying. we need to string him along until it is no longer worth his time and energy to try and scam other people. just play him like Mark The Dude did. is there any way to get a hold of someone at gear swap and report this guy?


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

Mark the dude...thanks for the post. I nearly fell out of my chair laughing! 

-Bryan


----------



## Mark the dude (Mar 18, 2005)

It gets better. He just sent me this:

Good of you well then send me the name that will be on the cheque will sending it and also send along with your address ok i will wait your responses ok

jerry



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think I'm going to keep stringing him along. 

This is fun.


----------



## GagePLoungin (Jun 2, 2005)

He tried the same scam when I ebayed my Big Gun. I sent him a fake name and the address and phone# of the FBI office in Boulder as my contact info. :twisted:


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

I love how scammers always seem to be english impared as well. I still can't believe people fall for that crap. Scammers are not just low lifes, they're also really dumb. Definately string him along as long as you can, and post the results on the buzz. For a true test of his own stupidity, you could give him the address of the Whitehouse, and tell him to make his cashiers check payable to "Dubya." Of course, the present occupants of the Whitehouse might also be dumb enough to try cashing it.


----------



## Rushis Right (Jan 3, 2006)

BenPetri wrote:
you could give him the address of the Whitehouse, and tell him to make his cashiers check payable to "Dubya." Of course, the present occupants of the Whitehouse might also be dumb enough to try cashing it.

Really that is hilarious, I mean of course theyre idiots. That is not completely off topic nor troll like in anyway.


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

I thought it was funny...

Hey Rush, would sure love to know what your "other" mtn. buzz screen name is....


----------



## cutthroat (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Jerry thomas>[email protected]*



Driftwood said:


> Maybe mountainbuzz can add another forum listing warning its members about gear scammers like it does with boating hazzards.


If you've seen one of these scams, you've seen 'em all. You'll easily spot them now.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I just met up with Jerry the scam artist. He tried to buy my skis I recently posted. I told him his plan seemed a bit too complex and to send me $20 over the price and I would ship to him if he would provide the address. Havent heard backfrom the little bastard yet. If I ever run into him, I will give him an appendectomy with ski pole (powda basket and all!). Good luck avoiding this jackass everyone! 32 days till snowmaking!!!


----------



## cclliimmbbeerr (Aug 31, 2006)

*Jerry Thomas is a SCAM!!!!!*

Yup, just got the same message fro Jerry. He's still out there using the same email address. Beware of this A$$hole!!


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

i don't quite understand what this guy is trying to do. is he sending out bogus checks for your boat and then arranging to pick up the boat before you try to cash the check?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thescam is to pay more than the asking price with a bogus check and then collect the balance. Aparently it can tqke severql weeks for q fqke cashiers check to be found as such. After giving up the differrence, the scammed one is then liable to their bank for the entire amount.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

He sends you a cashiers check for more than the asking price to "cover shipping". He then asks you to write a check to his shipper for the excess amount. People assume (incorrectly) that cashiers checks are guaranteed funds. They're not. They just guarantee that the payee had the funds in their account at the time the check was made. If they then withdraw the funds, the check can still bounce. By that time, suckers have already sent a check to the shipper for the excess amount assuming that they had the money in the bank.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I came across this ages ago...but seems appropriate to post in this topic. This Scam is popular with lots of items, us, snowmobiles and Horses.

Anyway this lady has a great site on scamming the scammer. Some of them are just priceless!

http://bustedupcowgirl.com/scampage.html


----------

